# Anyone rub the night before a smoke?



## mowin

Doing a 14# packer and SLR's tomorrow. Woundering if there"s any benfit to rub tonight and let it sit overnight? 

Simple SPOG for the brisket, and a dry maple rub for the ribs is what im planning.


----------



## lancep

I often rub the night before simply to have the meat prepped and ready to go in the morning. I've read that it allows the salt more time to penetrate but for me it's about having one less thing to do when setting up the cook. 
Lance


----------



## SmokinAl

For brisket I definitely will rub the day before. 

Wrap in Saran wrap & in the fridge.

Al


----------



## lovethemeats

I also do the rub. Just picked up 3 slabs of baby back and a brisket for this weekend and Monday. Also just started vacation.  The ribs I did my rub for them today to cook Saturday.  Then tomorrow  I will put my rub on the Brisket in the morning so I can smoke it Sunday. I always try to marinade at least 24 hrs In advance. Rushed it 1 time. I could tell the difference.


----------



## tropics

I have done both ways,the morning of the smoke if it is a long one,is good enough for me.Chicken parts I brine over night and prep. before getting the smoker going.Just my 2 cents

Richie


----------



## Bearcarver

I like to get everything ready that I can the day before, including the rub.

Keeps me from having to rush around, especially if it's an early start.

Bear


----------



## dannylang

I am with bear, i like to get everything prepared the day before, including making my rub, and rubing it down like al and wrap with saran wrap.

dannylang


----------



## mowin

Thanks for the quick replies.  Packer and SLR"s are rubbed, wrapped , and in the fridge waiting for tomorrows cook.  :grilling_smilie:


----------



## cmayna

I just did (applying rub to) some chicken lollipops tonight, just so that I don't have to do it tomorrow morning.


----------



## mowin

OMG..  im scared.... campground we are in just lost power.  There overloaded with campers and the grid cant take the load... so, some of you will say... well ive got a pellet somker..... no power, no smoke.  

Praying the power is back on in the morning.  Several famialy members coming for this BBQ.


----------



## lancep

Oh crap!! Hope it comes back on for you.


----------



## mowin

Power came back on around midnight. :yahoo:  Keeping my fingers crossed it stays on.  Packer is smokin....


----------



## stevetheteacher

I'm glad someone asked the rub question. I was wondering about that myself but never got around to asking.

Thanks!


----------



## tbrtt1

I used to but I don't any more. I think you can pull moisture out of the meat when you add salt and leave it for more than 4 hours. Just my theory and I have heard a few others concur with that reasoning. I like to rub about about 1-3 hours before I smoke and usually it is closer to 1 hour or less.


----------



## fatwood

For butts and ribs, I always rub the night before and put into the fridge.  Then, I give them another light dusting of rub just before putting into the smoker. I've not had any come out dry yet.


----------



## tbrtt1

fatwood said:


> For butts and ribs, I always rub the night before and put into the fridge. Then, I give them another light dusting of rub just before putting into the smoker. I've not had any come out dry yet.


My Q is not usually dry and, truth be told, the times is was may have had nothing to do with rubbing the night before. I failed to mention that I have been doing a lot of reading on the art of BBQ and research a lot of what the pro competitors do. Most don't rub the night before. Just kinda giving that a try lately. 

I'm not gung ho about it myself, just trying different stuff. I may have to do another side by side (I did a cookoff between my pellet cooker and my Pit Barrel Cooker), this time with overnight rub vs 1 hour prior rub. Hmmm, thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## lovethemeats

All depends on the what your looking for. Its like letting a steak sit in the fridge uncovered so the moisture can be removed some. It heightens the flavor of it. Thats what nice about making your own rubs to. You can limit what is in it. Less salt and other gunk you might not need. Ever since I caught an Alton Brown episode on how to make your own rubs years back. I've been trying different things.
Couple other posts in this site tells how to keep it from clumping up in the container when storing. We all like doing different things. Thats what makes this site good. We all contribute  to let others know what they might try later. Tons of good info here in this site.


----------



## exromenyer

Just another opinion but I have always put my rubs on a day or so in advance. If you use a good rub, it gives the spices time to really set into the meat.  I have been in a hurry like everyone else here, and can taste the difference when I have rushed and not let it sit.   I also do not use anything in the pan and do not foil unless I get a really long stall, then I may foil and once that internal temp climbs I will remove foil.  I like them black with bark.  

I should add that I use a WSM 18.5 and and it has changed my game.  It is AMAZING! Plus I should add that I LOVE cooking for my family and friends and hearing them say " You just can't get smoked meat like this anywhere else that has this much love put in it" 

Good Smoking!


----------



## GaryHibbert

Just about every smoke that I do, I rub the night before and let it sit in the fridge overnight.  Really can't say for sure, but I kinda like the idea of letting all the flavors get acquainted for a while.

Gary


----------

